# Aloha! My Hawaiian bottles



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

These are not exactly new to my collection, but I like showing them off anyway.
 Hawaiian Soda Works


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Hilo  front


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Hilo, back


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

ooops  Hilo back


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Honokaa


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Waimea


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Waihee  front


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Waihee back


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 2, 2010)

they still brew grolsch beer?...cause i have at least two 1.5 liter bottles may be more . from the mid 90's not sure . and i like the way disney let them use mickey and minnie on the bottles ,,cute


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2010)

Aloha William, nice Hawaiian Hutch and the Honokaa Milk is a little hard to get. What size is your Hilo milk?

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

All the milks are half pint.  

 The hutch is not easy to find either... lucked into it at the Aloha Stadium flea market years ago.


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> they still brew grolsch beer?


 
 Yep, and they are green these days.  They used to be amber.  Brewed in Holland.  I like 'em for homebrewing.  Easier to close and seal.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2010)

yep the Hawaiian is always a good hutch. The Large letter one is very rare. I haven't seen one in 15 years.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rocky, have you ever dug a W.A.Hardy hutch? How about Pacific Soda Works, Hilo? I was just looking through my ancient "Hawaiian Bottles Of Long Ago" by Rex Elliott. I have had that book since 1971.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello William,

 Great Hawaiian bottles, sir. I'm havin bottle whiplash with the Hilo Back and Clarabelle in the Minnesota background. This is some pristine paint, right here:


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to have 2 of those Hilo milks (the other one had a crack) along with quite a few more hutches from Hawaii, but with all the moves I did while in the military one box with about 10 Hawaiian bottles was lost. (errrr stolen?)   

 Glad someone remembers Clarabelle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 2, 2010)

... vitamin G ??? Is that why Hawaiians are different?? []  OK I just checked and it's B2.. never heard it called that before..[8|]


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

> This is some pristine paint, right here


 
 I'm picky about the condition of the bottles I have collected over the years.  That may be the reason I never dug for them when I was still physically able to do it, but I have seen some bottles in great condition that were dug.


----------



## fla cokeman (Mar 2, 2010)

[] Those are some beatuiful bottles, thanks for sharing

 Jim


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 3, 2010)

VERY NICE ... THANKS FOR SHOWING


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 4, 2010)

Howzit William,
 Nice Hawaiian bottles, like the square shoulder Hawaiian "hutch", by the way if you don't mind me asking how did all those bottle get to where you at? Thanks for sharing Aloha Earl


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 4, 2010)

> how did all those bottle get to where you at?


 
 Howzit Earl,

 I was in this big canoe club called the U.S. Navy for 20 years.  5 of those years I spent at Pearl Harbor.  While there I would go to the Aloha Stadium for the flea market... there were several people there selling bottles.  I bought some and have had them every since.  I used to have many more BIM embossed Hawaiian sodas and hutches, but they were lost by the movers during subsequent transfers.


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 5, 2010)

Howzit Wil, LOL on that Navy Canoe Club... My friend who I dig with and is also on this site just retired from the same canoe club as you (HollisterHonolulu) he spent 24 years...Too bad those movers lost your bottles, probably the good boxes...I might know some of the vendors that you where talking about...Believe it or not just this past summer my friend and I check-out this spot in Pearl Harbor (East Loch) well as kid I grew up in Aiea and did a lot of fishing in Pearl Harbor always getting chased by darn Harbor Patrol LOL... Well  anyway we hit a spot that I knew of where there was some old houses and old fishing piers...On the shoreline and muddy waters we pulled quite a few Hawaiian sodas, a Peacock Jin and a Honolulu Brewing...Aloha Earl


----------

